# Looking for Student work/travel program in UK



## DeniseM (Nov 5, 2008)

My 24 year old daughter is graduating this semester and was going to spend the spring semester in the UK in a Student program which allowed students to work and travel in the UK for 6 mos. and provided health insurance (for a fee of course.)  The program was canceled at midnight last night.  Does anyone know of any reasonable alternatives?  She doesn't need any more college credits (she will start student teaching in the fall) and the college programs we looked at were very expensive.


----------



## ocdb8r (Nov 5, 2008)

Denise,

My suspicion is her program was canceled because the UK government has failed to renew the "Work in Britain" program formerly administered by BUNAC

http://www.bunac.org/usa/workInBritain/

Unfortunately there is no alternative at this time.  The programs in place right now (actually, starting 2009) can be found here: http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/workingintheuk/tier5/ 

There is not a program covering U.S. citizens in place yet, although the U.S. and U.K. are rumored to be in negotiations to put something in place.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 5, 2008)

ocdb8r said:


> Denise,
> 
> My suspicion is her program was canceled because the UK government has failed to renew the "Work in Britain" program formerly administered by BUNAC
> 
> ...



That is it exactly - unfortunately, she wanted to leave on her trip around Jan. 10th - thanks for responding!


----------



## clsmit (Nov 7, 2008)

Maybe she could look into being a nanny/governess/au pair/tutor? http://www.nannyjob.co.uk/ is one site, but I'm sure there are others. Her school may have some postings also, even tho she's on this side of the Pond now. If she is a Girl Scout (or was one and is willing to rejoin for US$10) she could work at the Pax Lodge,  one of the Girl Scout/Girl Guide world centers, which is right outside London. http://paxlodge.wagggsworld.org/en/people/volunteeropportunities

These would help her be even more prepared for her teaching career! Good luck!


----------



## MaryH (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi DeniseM,

With the UK economic downturn, they have really tightened up on the visas.  I know someone who is applying for a work permit and have been working for a year already and it is not simple.

What did your daugther graduate from?  I know some people who were from my class in Engineering went to UK via IEASTE student exchange program.  It is for technical fields but you have to have 3 choices of counties and are not guaranteed of first choice.  Also the people I know went during the summer so don't know if it would be available for a spring placement. There is a simlar exchange programe for economics exchange that might be called AIESEC (sp?)?

If there is a British grandparent, patriality is a option.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 11, 2008)

Her degree is in Special Education.  We have friends, but no relatives in the UK.  I'm not sure what she is going to do at this point, but thanks for all the Info!


----------

